# For Fun - Top 5 Celebrity Crushes



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Hugh Jackman
Andy Garcia
Ethan Hawke
Ryan Reynolds
Jimmy Page


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Michael Fassbender
Alex Skarsgard
Russell Crowe (circa Gladiator ONLY - wish he would get back to that ha ha)
Sean Bean
Viggo!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Hugh Jackman.....ughhh








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

Dont have a top five, but here are my top three

*Idris Elba*









*
Tom Hardy*










*Blair Underwood*









*Sexy guys with sexy lips, yummy:smthumbup:*


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ahhh Idris!

and Blair! oh my, he looks finer now than he did in LA Law!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

In no particular order...

Jason Momoa
Hugh Jackman
Michael Fassbender
Matthias Streitwieser
David Gandy


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Damn I forgot Jason Momoa - I'll swap Russell out for him














































but, you know...










Happy Sunday


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Joseph Fiennes
keanu reeves
johnny depp

then there is Bruce Willis, Josh Holloway,Terry O'Quinn.

lastly James T Kirk AKA William Shatner


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Emerald said:


> Hugh Jackman
> Andy Garcia
> Ethan Hawke
> Ryan Reynolds
> Jimmy Page


How dare you steal my #1! LOL Wolverine is mine! 

Hugh Jackman
Jason Statham
Alexander Skarsgard
Joe Manganiello
David Beckham


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Colin Firth
Jamey Sheridan
Dennis Farina
Nathan Fillion
Orlando Bloom (in about 10 more years!)


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Jason Statham was the only reason I watched The Transporter. 

Colin Firth in Pride & Prejudice...yum!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am so into Michael Fassbender right now. 
Keanu Reeves
Eva Green
Jason Momoa
Ewan McGregor


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha. Dolly, you've got two of my 5! I could't see your second pic.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it's alex skarsgard 

but Fassbender is MINE - he lives a few miles away from me 

and Eva Green is my girl crush too!!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Alexander Skarsgård
Orlando Bloom
Johnny Depp
Josh Lucas
AND... Viggo!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> but Fassbender is MINE - he lives a few miles away from me


*jealous*

Have you seen him?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

By the way, I've seen Jason Momoa in person. He's very tall!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

what I though for sure it would be more like.

Danny devito
adam sandler
Fred Rogers
Steve buscemi
Malcome Mcdowell


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> *jealous*
> 
> Have you seen him?


not yet but hiding in the bushes with night vision goggles will pay dividends soon enough


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Coffee Amore said:


> By the way, I've seen Jason Momoa in person. He's very tall!


Was he as hot in real life as he is in pictures?

Dolly--lucky!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Boy, I must be out of it, I don't know who 3/4 of the men listed in these posts are ! I don't watch alot of TV though.

What is the whole feminist thing with Ryan Gosling, I don't get it ??

1. *Ryan Gosling *-of course, if I hear he is in a movie, I JUMP!









2. British Actor *Richard Armitage *~ if you've never set your eyes on this flick...
rent it from Netflix, it might be on your list. 
 North & South: Daniela Denby-ashe, Richard Armitage 










3. *Ed Norton*









4. * Jude Law*









5. *Gary Oldman *(in his younger days) -I had a HUGE Crush on him when I was younger...
even though he played these horrible Sob's ~ when he had long hair, even more so. (Not hot now though).


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so weird. These are all across the range.

Tom Hanks
Bruce Willis
Colin Firth

Hm - can't think of any more...


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Gary O. is looking old these days. We saw him on something recently and me and my husband said it at the same time. You do have unique taste. This is my unconventional hottie.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Matthew McConaughey and Josh Lucas would have to be on my list.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> Gary O. is looking old these days. We saw him on something recently and me and my husband said it at the same time. You do have unique taste. This is my unconventional hottie.


Yes, Oldman is looking very old ~  ~ Brilliant actor, he can play anything !! There has been alot of TOP actors women go WILD for that do absolutely nothing for me...even at the height of their fame....such as Johnny Depp, Peirce Brosnan, Brad Pitt, Richard Gere, Gerald Butler (my friends favorite), Tom Cruise , Antonio Banderas , even Colin Firth (though he was HOT in Pride & Prejudice)
*
*


> *Co_MOM said*: Josh Lucas would have to be on my list.










>> count me in... I've seen him in a # of movies & I say to myself.. .who is that [email protected]#$%^ ...

Now I finally know his name!! I Loved Sweet Home Alabama!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Was he as hot in real life as he is in pictures?
> 
> Dolly--lucky!


Yes, he is. 

Of course I didn't say anything. I just admired from afar. He seems like a family guy. His oldest child with Lisa Bonet (that lucky, lucky woman!) was with him.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Jason Statham
Dax Shepard (Who is my current avatar. Nice huh?)
Blair Underwood
Ray Liotta circa 1990
Taye Diggs


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

aribabe said:


> Dont have a top five, but here are my top three
> 
> *Idris Elba*
> 
> ...


I must applaud you on your taste, you have some mighty fine men in that mix :smthumbup:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

*sigh* Blair and Idris.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Tom Hardy had to be #1
Idris Elba 
Reggie Yates
Robert Kazinsky
Michael Pitt

im a sucker for big eyes and full lips


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

This is one that could make me not go back.....


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes, Oldman is looking very old ~  ~ Brilliant actor, he can play anything !! There has been alot of TOP actors women go WILD for that do absolutely nothing for me...even at the height of their fame....such as Johnny Depp, Peirce Brosnan, Brad Pitt, Richard Gere, Gerald Butler (my friends favorite), Tom Cruise , Antonio Banderas , even Colin Firth (though he was HOT in Pride & Prejudice)
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

Sweet Home Alabama is probably my all time favorite movie, I just love it! And Josh Lucas makes it easy to watch!*


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Sam Elliott
Hugh Jackman
Johnny Depp
Robert Downey Jr
Bruce Willis


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Kelly Brook
Salma Hayek
Catherine Bell
Kari Wuhrer
Monica Bellucci
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

